# How do I catch a scared horse?



## maresy (May 22, 2007)

I bought a mare two weeks ago and they told me that she is hard to catch. They said then when she got ridden before they got her they used to run her in with a motorbike. To me she just seems to be being cheeky and she is snorting a lot. She is getting better but she hates her head being touched. I put her in a yard once and every time she turned away from me I got her to move her bum away and face up to me. This is the only thing I have done. Does anyone have any other suggestions. :? [/quote]


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got an untouched horse, which was abused by the breeder and was afraid of people (as well as being touched etc.etc.). Well.. All I can say you need LOTS of patience even when you run mad on her behavior (it did happen to me plenty the time). 

Whenever you go to the field take some treats: carrots, cookies or even hand of plain grain. I noticed many of them LOVE that carrot sticks treat. Whenever you approach her show her the treat and let her pick it up. Don't rush. If she's THAT afraid you may take scoop with the grain and make that sound so she'd know you have some. After week (or may be even faster!) she'll realize that whenever you are coming she may expect something yammy. And I can bet she'll be there begging for it. Also you can pet her whenever she eats. Just start with the neck and go closer and closer to the head. Or you may try to pet the nose and go upper. Also talk to her as much as you can very calmly and praise for ANY little step she does towards you. 

I know it's very tough and even disappointing sometime, but in the end you'll be very proud you got her trust.

Good luck!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

yeah i agree with kitty val. or take a bucket into the paddock all horses when they see buckets go 'OMG FOOD' and when your touching her start at the base of the neck and work your way up as soon as she starts to panic start at the bottom again. she will soon learn that youu mean her no harm. good luck with your horse
:lol:


----------



## hoyt_bowhunting (May 22, 2007)

I have cought by walking in the pasture with 2 of us then one leaving and me staying in the hay and covering up.The horse came over to eat and i grabed it. But that help it for the next time.
matt


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

What others have said. Plus, if you can get a chestnut from her, or another horse and place it in your pocket it can help. This way you smell like a horse, and she won't be quite so afraid. She will be curious too.  

Chestnut: The nobs that are on their legs on the inside around the knees. They peel off from time to time. They are sent areas, horses ID each other by their smell.


----------



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

I used to sit in the pasture with a gelding I was training for awhile. He was terrified of people and his owners (completely out of ignorance) decided that since he was hard to catch that they'd put hobbles on him and then turn him loose.  Idiots. It took a good week for him to get curious and come up to me and another for him to let me catch him. I always took food with me and put it on the ground around me. At first I didn't move at all when he came close and I certainly didn't try to grab him. Eventually I'd put my hand up and rub him and then I'd walk away from him. By the end of the two weeks, he'd walk up to me and I'd slowly reach up and put the lead rope on him. Then the owners and I had a looooooong talk.


----------



## WLD (Dec 1, 2006)

When I have a horse that is hard to catch, I take the halter and lead line and then if it backs away from me I first move it back and forth in the stall until it gets tired and lets me touch it and halter it. Then I go in the stall a few times a day and just hang out but do not approach it.. Soon it comes up to me on it's own, then I rub it with my hands, after that has become the usual habit of it, I then bring the halter and rub it against her.

If she is snorting she is afraid, the lead line on the first trip in is to show that you can control it's feet even in the stall. The next several trips make sure you are safe, walk away from her, then back towards her in a 45 degree angle so she is not ready to go into flight mode, then retreat before you get to her, back off and then do it again until you get closer and closer. After you finally approach her and touch her, then retreat and look away from her looking either at a 45 degree angle or completely away from her. Wait until she approaches you, if 10 minutes goes by go back to approach and retreat.

This takes some patience but it works. And works for good.


----------



## maresy (May 22, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their good ideas. I will try some of them today or tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## pipewelder_1999 (May 10, 2007)

I recently got two horses myself. One of them was difficult to catch and had jumped a 4 foot fence when cornered. (Someone elses idea to corner). I had got him to come up to me before the help came but after that he was chased for about an hour. When he got cornered again I told the other people to back away. I would move closer to him until I saw his muscles tense and I would stop and look away with my head down. I was able to get him haltered and caught.

After a few days of handling, I was able to get a halter on him by having him eat through the halter that I would hold in front of the feed bucket. There was a great deal of grooming and talking that went on before that happened. Even after the halter was on, he was still a bit head shy but would finally let you get the lead rope on. He seemed to panic more the harder I held the lead rope. I just let it slip through my hands and it seemed to calm him some. 

I have much more experience as a poor horseman as opposed to a good one however I think establishing trust and MUCH patience is required.

I hope the best for you. I was able to ride him a little today for the 1st time in just a halter and hair. It was worth the wait.


----------



## giddyup (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree with the other members comments...Alot of patience will avail, the horse will some learn to trust you but it takesTIME!! i find by calling out the horse will associate soon enough in time it's ok to be caught, i find approching with eye of sight with the horse develops trust and lots of treats!! hang in there..good luck :wink:


----------



## QH_Lover09 (Jun 18, 2007)

*AH HA!* Spooky horses, my specialty! I worked at a mustang rescue in OK for about 5 years maybe a little more & I got to work with every horse that came though them gates & let me tell you, you would not believe how crazy some of them can be & how long it can take to get them ok with humans! Then again I was on & riding one of them in a matter of just afew days! So it all ready depends on the horse, because they all have different unique & special personalities witch I find so great because it is *NEVER* boring! 

Anywaysâ€¦ You already got some *GREAT* advice from *kitten_Val & WLD* about how to get a horse to be easier to catch! But you also said the horse was head shy & cheeky, am I correct? Well what I do with all the horse I have trained or messed with I sack them out, or another term would be de-spook training. Anyways im sure you know of it, & I think it would work *GREAT* in your case! I mean, even if its just one item or a *MILLION* items. I always start out with a 3 foot training wand & attach a plastic bag to the end of it. & run that bag *EVERYWHERE* even on the head & face till this horse donâ€™t even flinch when surprised with it! Then go to the next item like a tarp & practice walking over it & then rub it all over them! So on so onâ€¦ this I know from experience will defiantly help out! But always take it slow & *NEVER* rush a horse! Patience is a virtue, & also the #1 key in training any horse!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

You know the easiest way to get a horse to be hard to catch? To only go get him when you want something. You need to spend TONS of undemanding time with this horse, as in no work, just bringing her out and let her graze in the yard or nice leisurly walks on foot. Take her treats, give her a scratch then go away.

If the horse is that afraid to the point of her snorting, the worst thing you could do is demand 2 eyes. Even if she does look at you, she's probably scared stiff. This is what I would do. As you approach, take note of when she looks up at you. When she does, STOP. You are letting her know that you connected with her and acknowledged her. Good horsemanship skills don't start when you get the halter on, it starts from the MOMENT your horse sees you. So, as you approach, you want both ears full forward on you. The second she peels an ear away or turns her head, STOP! She's telling you you've hit her threshold and she isn't comfortable with you coming any closer. Just wait, relax a leg, smile, and try not to look directly at her. If she doesn't give you 2 ears after awhile, stand side-on to her and take your belly button away. Standing square at a horse is a lot of pressure. When she does give you 2 ears again, continue to approach. Do this until you get up to her, and then scratch her, give her a treat, and GO AWAY. That will blow her mind! It will also make her more curious which is a good thing. Be prepared for this to take time, and be very patient with her.


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Maresy, how's your horse doing?

I've been working for four months on a hard to catch filly; she's also terribly head shy~so much so that she won't take treats from your hand.

When we started it was in a paddock, but she used the corners to her advantage and didn't care if I tossed a rope out at her hind end to turn her to face me. She'd just turn her face away from me and make me disappear from her world.

I finally set up a round pen by using those small white fence posts and hot wire. I put Sunny in there and worked her three times over a 24 hour period. Prior to this she'd let me touch her back and hindquarters, but not her face. Working her somewhere round meant she had to face up to me or get chased. Well, I shouldn't say chased, so much as just pressured to move.

No corners was the key for her. Our temporary round pen was about 40 feet across. It was enough room for her not to feel trapped, but small enough that I could control her. After 24 hours and three short sessions I was able to put her into a small pasture and she's still turning to face me when I walk in.

The biggest key is for you to know when to put pressure on a horse and when not to. Make them think it's their idea to look at you. If I were in your shoes (and I guess I am) I wouldn't put the horse anywhere that would make it too difficult to catch up, or all you're teaching it is to run from you.


----------



## aussie_jumper (Dec 22, 2006)

Whatever you do don't walk up to her in the paddock or stable with the halter in your hands.. put it down at the fence or gate.. Then lead your horse with their mane.. 

If they won't do that then you can use a carrot,apple,some hay .. anything like that to lure them to follow you .. Another thing to take note of is.. whenever you go into her paddock don't always go in there to catch them and then work them.. just play with them in the paddock.. , grooming in the paddock etc.. 

Good luck .. Kepp us posted :wink:


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

Treats are always helpful in cases like this if you can put down the halter a bit away from where you are and offer her treats then get the halter and put it on. Also show her that putting the halter on doesn't mean she's going to the barn which to her may seem a secluded area away from all her friends to her and such or to go to work. Bring a brush out into the field and once you have the halter on just groom her for a little while and show her that it's ok to be caught and have the halter on.


----------

